# Out for a bit...torn calf muscle



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wrath,

I got your PM, too. Sorry to hear you're down... skiing of all things. Hope it heals up and you can get back out later this winter.

Take care.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

That sucks bigtime man 

Hey not to put the scares on you, or be a know-all or anything, but definitely get it checked for second opinion by a physio or someone.

I was told by a doctor that I'd sprained my calf at beginning of last summer. I walked on it for a week before seeing a physio who told me it was a ruptured achilles :thumbsdown:

I've got my fingers crossed for you that its a sprained calf like you say, and that it'll be on the mend and you be back riding real soon.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Daughter just called me at work...said they got 11" and begging me to take her up this morning. Well if I going up might as well give it a bit of try, FRUCK YA


----------

